# Dual U.K./U.S. citizen



## spuds&taters (Jun 16, 2018)

Retired back to U.K. from U.S. 2016 after being in U.S. for 28yrs. Lived in Virginia. Now receiving S.S. Retirement from U.S. and monthly disbursement from my U.S. 401k. Started receiving my U.K. pension this year. Now wondering about WEP.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you over here to the tax section, where you may get a bit more help with your question.

You probably should contact US SS to let them know about your UK pension so they can determine your situation WRT WEP. There is a limit on how much they can dock your US SS for - last time I checked it was no more than 1/2 the amount you're receiving from your "foreign" (UK in your case) pension. Easiest way might be to contact the Federal Benefits Unit (FBU) at the London Embassy, using their online form (in the section of the webpage under Contact Us)








Social Security & Federal Benefits


>>> Economic Impact Payments (EIP) <<< May 14, 2021: Please refer to the IRS' website for the latest information about Economic Impact




uk.usembassy.gov


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

SSA provides a Windfall Elimination Screening Tool... you can use it to determine if you are impacted by WEP






International Programs - Windfall Elimination Provision and Foreign Pensions


This page displays information about the Windfall Elimination Provision and Foreign Pensions.



www.ssa.gov





page also has links to a couple other relevant tools which may be of interest.


----------



## spuds&taters (Jun 16, 2018)

Moulard said:


> SSA provides a Windfall Elimination Screening Tool... you can use it to determine if you are impacted by WEP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. It has taken FBU 2 months to get back to me, but now in process (hopefully). I think there are huge delays with Covid, isolating etc.


----------

